

Falcon 9 first stage reentry footage taken from plane - grecy

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=uIlu7szab5I
======
gus_massa
Current submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8180139](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8180139)
(4 hours ago)

